# herps around me. pic heavy!!!



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

thought you all would like to see what crawls around my woods. most of these pics are from kentucky.

nothing here is hard to find. this is why i like herping. it's like fishing when you throw them back. these are what are commonly seen.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

```
[IMG]http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u72/larson_010/d3a0e978.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oooo Habu i'm jealous. Can I come and live with you pleeeasssse?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Awesome  Love the ringneck snake.. reminds me of the grass snakes we get over here..


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i just thought that folks might get a kick out of them. and those ringnecks are very common. smooth as silk! now you know why i like camping so much.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

okay that isn't fair, we have nothing that cool here in Illinois


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

oh yea you do! lots of stuff!!

Herps of Illinois


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

well we have nothing like this in britain..well not that you see commonly. the odd grass snake n adder if we're lucky. or the odd slow worm.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's a great place to visit and go herping. you catch your first kingsnake and you're hooked!!:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

sod the kingsnake i can't stop drooling over all the bloody chelonians  

wouldn't keep a wc one as a pet but the idea of em roaming around my back yard..but on a greater scale..with more species...is amazing


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

wow what is the bottom left snake?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

wow n whats the top right one on the last set of pics? sorry i'm a pain aren't i lol


----------



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

there is stuff like that in illinois??? am i missing something?!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ya got to get out more!!!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> wow n whats the top right one on the last set of pics? sorry i'm a pain aren't i lol


top right, just above your post? it's a baby cotton mouth...:grin1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> wow what is the bottom left snake?


that's a hognose


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> sod the kingsnake i can't stop drooling over all the bloody chelonians
> 
> wouldn't keep a wc one as a pet but the idea of em roaming around my back yard..but on a greater scale..with more species...is amazing


i got box turtles in my yard.


----------



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

apparently i do, i just see the reptiles i have at work and those aren't as cool as these pictures!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just go camping for a few days in the spring somewhere a little remote. you'll find stuff all the time. plus you see things at different times of the day. that's herping. you catch stuff, look at them, enjoy the great outdoors. warning...salamanders can be addicting!


----------



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

might just have to do that, if only it wasn't getting cold now, but at least i won't have to deal with too many spiders:lolsign:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

top right wasn't a snake :?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

HABU said:


>


meant that one


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

HABU said:


>


n that's a hoggy??? did u say  im confused


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

red eft and a hog nose


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i cant bloody see any of them


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> i cant bloody see any of them


yeah i can only see 4 pics its not fair.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

snap no piccies :-(


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

all working for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:, habu your a lucky mofo


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can only see 4 of the pics - unless of course you do a lot of camping out looking ofr little red crosses lmao

Amsurehte pics are amazng though


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

All red crosses aswel


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah I can only see one post of pics too, i'm gonna cry


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't see any of the pics


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Habu are you just popping in a load of links that don't work, on seperate posts, so you have to put them all up again when we complain, in seperate posts, to up your post count guilt free????

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

they all worked when he posted them


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Habby! Email me the pics and i'll upload em for you?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

their all working fine , im confuddled


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i stupidly deleted some from photobucket.....wasn't thinking!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

I can't see any of the pics


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

You jammy sod: victory:
nice piccies too.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

oh my god, they are totally great! sort of thing you see in wildlife books!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

great sals and newts... AMAZING!!! lol very jealous!


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I see them now :no1:

Very nice indeed. I wish we had that kind of wildlife


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

very nice red eft stage


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

HABU said:


>


what is that looks kool?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a spotted newt, eft stage, i know a pond that has millions of the adults breeding every year..


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

that newt is sxc


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sxc??


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

sexy:mf_dribble:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it has dry skin like a lizard. the adults are aquatic. i used to keep them in an aquarium. the efts are a little hard to find.


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

whats efts mean, and whats IMO mean


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here is an adult...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MPF said:


> whats efts mean, and whats IMO mean


 
eft is the stage between larval and adult...


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

thats an adult spotted newt thingy , looks reli reli small lol, how big is it


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they get about 4"-5"


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

that explains it


----------

